# Can I feed raw sausages to dogs???



## FestiveSpirit (26 September 2010)

I have been given some home produced sausages by my landlords as a thank you, but I have had to defrost them as I have filled the freezer with dog food   There are 8 so far too many for me to eat in one go - can the dogs have the rest raw tomorrow?


----------



## blackcob (26 September 2010)

Working in a Youth Hostel I come home after most breakfast shifts with a load of raw and/or cooked sausages that would have otherwise been chucked, Daxy eats the lot and isn't dead yet.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (26 September 2010)

Ahhh but she is one of those strange hardy type breeds 

Thanks BC, I shall hand them out at supper time tomorrow


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 September 2010)

I believed (perhaps rightly or wrongly) that pork should be frozen for over 3 weeks to kill off the germs. (Trichinosis) being the premier worry.  I never trust pork so personally I'd cook them for MY dogs.

Thats what my old doggy book tells me


----------



## blackcob (26 September 2010)

CareyR said:



			Ahhh but she is one of those strange hardy type breeds 

Click to expand...

That can't eat dog food.  

If in any doubt cook them and use little pieces for bribery purposes, there's nowt quite as good for recall as a bit of warm sausage.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (26 September 2010)

Hmmmm, little Amy could do with learning what proper recall is   She finds horse muck much more interesting than me


----------



## Rottie lover (26 September 2010)

Cook all the sausages,eat what ya want an put cooked ones in fridge (let cool down 1st though),then you an dogs can share tommoorow night,nice jar of colmans mustard to dip into while watching telly mmmm lovely,now im hungry


----------



## FestiveSpirit (26 September 2010)

Rottie lover said:



			Cook all the sausages,eat what ya want an put cooked ones in fridge (let cool down 1st though),then you an dogs can share tommoorow night,nice jar of colmans mustard to dip into while watching telly mmmm lovely,now im hungry

Click to expand...

LOL nice idea Rottielover


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 September 2010)

CareyR said:



			Hmmmm, little Amy could do with learning what proper recall is   She finds horse muck much more interesting than me 

Click to expand...

WARM horse muck would probably be Evie's ideal recall treat, maybe I should stuff my pockets with some.  Little dear gulped a load down at a show today when I wasn't looking, to the disgust of some spectators.


----------



## KarynK (26 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			I believed (perhaps rightly or wrongly) that pork should be frozen for over 3 weeks to kill off the germs. (Trichinosis) being the premier worry.  I never trust pork so personally I'd cook them for MY dogs.

Thats what my old doggy book tells me 

Click to expand...

Pork for human consumption goes through very strict inspection processes for this very reason and will be safe.  That's one of the primary reason why I feed meat that comes from animals for human consumption that way my dogs are safe.  Mine often get sausages if I have nothing defrosted or I'm away from home!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (26 September 2010)

KarynK said:



			Pork for human consumption goes through very strict inspection processes for this very reason and will be safe.  That's one of the primary reason why I feed meat that comes from animals for human consumption that way my dogs are safe.  Mine often get sausages if I have nothing defrosted or I'm away from home!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks KK   I am just too lazy to cook them if I dont have to


----------



## Stinkbomb (26 September 2010)

My Alfie has just had a pack of 8 sausages for his tea. He's not dead yet!! They willl love them!!


----------



## KarynK (26 September 2010)

CareyR said:



			Thanks KK   I am just too lazy to cook them if I dont have to 

Click to expand...

Me too if I could get away with raw diet I would all that cooking Pah!!


----------



## LoopyLouise (27 September 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			WARM horse muck would probably be Evie's ideal recall treat, maybe I should stuff my pockets with some.  Little dear gulped a load down at a show today when I wasn't looking, to the disgust of some spectators.

Click to expand...

My two girls love to roll in it  Can be quiet embarrassing travelling home on the tube with them but at least people give us a wide berth


----------

